# my rescued cat



## Ambers mum (23 February 2013)

I haven't told many people about her as the burglary and hubbys investigation have been top of the bill.  Three weeks ago Hannah and i found a poor emaciated cat by our house so we took her in. She was a bag of bones, filthy and if i am honest none of us  thought  she would make it through the night.

That was 3 weeks ago.  She is still skinny and being fed up but the vet is pleased  with her.  She now tolerates my dogs and is dead cheeky. 

The great outdoors has no interest to her and when the breakin happened she hid under my kitchen table and we were shocked she was still there!

Anyway i am now owned by a cat and i love her to bits x


----------



## JustKickOn (23 February 2013)

Pictures please!!!


----------



## Ambers mum (23 February 2013)

I promise i will when in not on my mobile..  If you want a sneak preview pm for my fb xxx


----------



## PandorasJar (23 February 2013)

cats definitely do own you. Look forward to seeing pics x


----------



## Bubbles (23 February 2013)

Pics!  how awful you were broken in to x


----------



## MrsMozart (23 February 2013)

Yup, you're definitely now owned lol

Lovely story re. the cat


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (23 February 2013)

My 2 Cats adopted me and now Own & Control me


----------



## TrasaM (23 February 2013)

Well done for taking her in and got her on the road back to health
Consider yourself owned. She's probably already begun your training.. Which food she likes, whenbto open the door and when to stroke or not ..


----------



## Adopter (23 February 2013)

I am sure she will bring you many happy hours, cats are so different to other pets, they decide whether or not to co-operate with you! So glad to read about you giving her a  home.

I have two rescue cats, we had a tabby visitor on the lawn this morning, the ex feral soon sorted that out, last week he saw off a squirrel that was heading for the bird table, he is a real character!


----------



## ebonyallen (3 March 2013)

That is a lovely story well done you. What a lucky puss cat to have found you and likewise you to have found her. Hope to continues to improve. Enjoy your lives together.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (3 March 2013)

Ambers mum said:



			I haven't told many people about her as the burglary and hubbys investigation have been top of the bill.  Three weeks ago Hannah and i found a poor emaciated cat by our house so we took her in. She was a bag of bones, filthy and if i am honest none of us  thought  she would make it through the night.

That was 3 weeks ago.  She is still skinny and being fed up but the vet is pleased  with her.  She now tolerates my dogs and is dead cheeky. 

The great outdoors has no interest to her and when the breakin happened she hid under my kitchen table and we were shocked she was still there!

Anyway i am now owned by a cat and i love her to bits x
		
Click to expand...

well done you for taking her in.

 I know what its like to be burgled.  When we lived in london and east angular( just weekends).

 We got broken into once a month for months- years



 Pics of her when you can  before and after


----------

